# Ranting on Anti-Slaughter/Abuse



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I completly disagree with you. That video was by far the tamest one i've saw, maybe you should watch one of the "better" ones.

And I think all slaughter houses should be shut down. I don't give a rats *** about people losing jobs, I really don't.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That was a lot of nice looking horses.... Wish I could of got my hands on a few of them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I don't give a rats *** about people losing jobs, I really don't.


Nice. :shock:

Let's hope your parents, siblings, significant other, or anyone you care about lose their jobs, since you don't give a rat's *** about people losing their livelihoods, homes, or being unable to feed and clothe their families.

Maybe you'll have to give up your horses and then you'll get to see how the other half lives, barely getting by, wondering where their next meal is coming from.

Rubaiyate, you're mostly preaching to the choir, dear. Except for a few nasty, notable exceptions, most people on this BB don't have a problem with reopening the U.S. equine slaughter houses.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Wouldn't it be better to send your horse to the slaughter house then to someone who isn't going to be able to take care of it?_

_You hit the nail on the head RB...it is a neccessary evil. _

_Ray...guess you were lucky enough to get a job where you don't have to worry about being laid off. Must be nice..._


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I have seen worse ones, and I don't doubt for one minute that there are auction houses that operate under terrible conditions. I just happen to be familiar with this particular auction house, and am angered by the light these people are trying to shine on it. Yes, there are faults, but overall, the auction house is run cleanly and without undue stress on the animals. It's primarily run by Amish -- and the Amish make a living off their horses. Why on earth would they abuse and injure them, thus rendering the animal useless?

And to ShutUpJoe... I've bought horses there before -- there usually are some nice horses run through their ring. I bought my mare Ruby there, and she may be a short little grade, but personality-wise, she's an absolute angel - I can put anybody of any age or experience level on her and she'll do exactly as asked.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not trying to come off as a b*tch I'm really not. If someone I knew did loose their job (If they didn't work at a slaughter house) I would feel bad. 

It's just that I am sooo passionate about horses that obviously I don't want to see or hear about them getting slaughtered. I just REALLY love horses.

And I don't have a job... I don't really plan on getting a "normal" job, being paid minum wage.. I have school and two horses that I need to take care of. I don't have time.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand the need for horse slaughter, even though I'm not a fan of it. It's just sad to see good horses be sent to slaughter.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My stand on slaughter.

I would rather see a horse go through one or two days of uncomfortable than 6 months of starving to death. 

Do I like slaughter? NO! Do I think it is neccessary. Yes. Its sad but true. What I cannot stand is when rescues post a horse that they 'saved from slaughter' who is 400 pounds under weight, 25 years old with COPD. Meanwhile, they passed on 20 registered horses ready to be adopted. I still haven't decided what these people are thinking. Is it a statement buy? "Look at us...we saved this poor old soul" or is it a financial buy? "He only went for $25!" or is it a pity buy? "Poor fella deserves to die fat and happy" I can related to all of those reasons...but I still don't see the sense in it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I just REALLY love horses.


As do we all. Being pro equine slaughter doesn't make someone an evil, unfeeling monster. We're merely aware of how the real world works.



Ray MacDonald said:


> And I don't have a job... I don't really plan on getting a "normal" job, being paid minum wage.. I have school and two horses that I need to take care of. I don't have time.


So what kind of 'non-normal' job do you plan to get? I'm not very happy with your snobby attitude about minimum wage jobs. They're honest work, and many fine people work for minimum wage. Not everyone is going to make $100,000 a year, you know. 

You're obviously a child who has no concept of what it means to have to scrape, scrabble, and earn a decent living wage.

If you think you're going to come out of HS or college and make a six figure salary, you're very mistaken. You'll be lucky to get $20,000 a year to start.

So be _extremely_ thankful that Mommy and Daddy are footing all your bills at the moment, and hope you're not kicked out of the nest to fend for yourself sooner than you want.

It's interesting that somehow I found the time to work full time, go to college at night, and manage to care for my own horse. But then, I guess I'm not as delicate and special as some.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I work for $2.83/hr + tips. Its a crap job that allows me to raise my children and make a living. Its not a fancy job...but it helps pay the bills.


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Wouldn't it be better to send your horse to the slaughter house then to someone who isn't going to be able to take care of it?_
> 
> _You hit the nail on the head RB...it is a neccessary evil. _
> 
> _Ray...guess you were lucky enough to get a job where you don't have to worry about being laid off. Must be nice..._




i def. agree with you. i was against slaughter for many years til my instructor/trainer. but i see it as necessary now. many of the horses values have decreased. i wouldnt want to see any of my horses abused or in a family that just couldnt afford to take care of them anymore. horses dont sale all that great in this economy. dont think about this with your hearts. you need to think about this subject with your mind. common sense i guess. horse slaughter is a very touchy subject as it is. i wouldnt want to see my beloved horse in a slaughterhouse but i wouldnt want to see him abused and starved either.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My job wasn't great, but it's paying for the gas to drive my car to go to school and see my horse.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm working retail, $8.50/hr at my new job, $7.50/hr at my old job. Part-time work, and full-time college classes, and six horses, two dogs, a cat, and a rabbit to take care of. I'm grateful for the support my parents give me -- they pay the vet/farrier bills, and dad buys most of the hay. I buy grain/mineral blocks and all of the other horse necessities. I keep gas in the truck and do most of the upkeep on both it and the trailer, drive myself to my shows, and then pay my own show fees too. 

So, Ray, think about that. What do you mean by you're not going to do a "normal job"? For one, you'll probably end up working retail or fast food part time eventually. If anything, it looks better on a resume than handing over a blank paper. My dream is to work for IBM or one of those other big computer companies -- I'm working my butt off for that job. But in the meantime, I have to work these not-so-glamorous jobs so I can afford school and still get by, while still building up my resume and job skills.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Let's hope your parents, siblings, significant other, or anyone you care about lose their jobs, since you don't give a rat's *** about people losing their livelihoods, homes, or being unable to feed and clothe their families.


People in any industry can lose their jobs at any time for any reason. Job security is not a right. Hell, unless you work for the Feds it doesn't even exist anymore. All these "but you're taking away my livelihood" whiners wouldn't last a week with the nerds in the computer industry. There you either change with the times or you sink, and no one will pity you if that happens.

As for the video, if the people who made it really want to do some good they should be focusing on why horses and up at auction houses to begin with.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I like your post ponyboy,

What I mean is right now I'm 16... Don't plan on getting a job like at the mall or some other place, I'm focusing on horses. I plan on going to AC to get all of the my schooling out of the way.

And I know I am a VERY fortunate kid! I don't have the need to work. And yes, Mommy and Daddy pay for most things, So what? But don't think my parents are some kind of special doctors or anything... My mom is a nurse and my dad works for the highway garage (Builds bridges and drives the snow plow) 

I also have 3 older sisters all in college. My parents will pay for the first 2 year of it and if they can't afford it I will get I job I'm not against getting a normal job to save up for my school.

I just really hate horse slaughter because we can fix it. We just have to only breed the best horses and train them the right way so there will always a demand for good quality horses and to stop back yard breeding thats creating most of the horses that go to slaughter.

And don't go bashing my opinion or my life just because I simple disagree with horse slaughter.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_How can we fix horses from going to slaughter when it is obvious that out in the big grand world, people already CANT afford things that they have. People are going bankrupt and having to sell anything they can, including their horses to try to stay above water. If that means their horse has to go through an auction and God forbid to a slaughter house, that little bit of money to keep food on their table and gas in their vehicles so that they CAN get to work for what they make, whether it be for big bucks or minimum with tips. It isn't always the back yard breeding...and some of the best horses aren't papered horses...which are normally more expensive. Top quality horses could still end up run down at the end of their life after being passed through many hands, so then what are you going to do with it? That horse could still end up a rescue...._

_I don't have any college education and work in a warehouse. I dont make great money but I make decent money. Minimum wage around here is $10ish an hour, but is expensive to live(a decent house is over $200k at least) I live at home(pay rent, for my groceries, car insurance, gas, phone, riding lessons etc etc.) but still wouldnt be able to afford the care of a horse. If I unfortunately lost my job, I would be devastated and sell EVERYTHING I could to be able to afford a vehicle to still be able to go to work. That would include any animals owned._

_So if your parents can't afford to pay for your last bit of schooling, and you haven't worked a job up until then, how are you going to pay for the last bit of your schooling? Employers would rather see that you worked that sh!tty job in high school and college as it proves a bit more that you are willing to work for what you have, and to where you have gotten._

_ETA: I do not believe in horse slaughter either, but in the end I think that it is better that we have it then not._


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> So what kind of 'non-normal' job do you plan to get? I'm not very happy with your snobby attitude about minimum wage jobs. They're honest work, and many fine people work for minimum wage. Not everyone is going to make $100,000 a year, you know.
> 
> You're obviously a child who has no concept of what it means to have to scrape, scrabble, and earn a decent living wage.
> 
> ...


Well said. I think Ray is lacking in reality of how the world really works.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

In some areas yes! LOL Because I think if I knew everything I'd be murdering people...

I do understand that there are just to many horses on this earth, I wasn't talking about some quick fix, I mean if we only bred the best horses to get the best foals there wouldn't be need for slaughter.

And I do understand about the loosing the job and trying to stay okay... And I can and will work if need be.

Sorry to be a pain about the whole thing its just that I have been teased and absolutly tormented about the killing and abuse of horses. And of course my stubborn and strong love for horses has pretty much drove me to freak when someone isn't totally anti-slaughter.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> my dad works for the highway garage (Builds bridges and drives the snow plow)


Please thank your dad for doing his job because I would be horribly screwed without people like him.

Okay, back on topic, I'll go back to my cave now.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I do understand that there are just to many horses on this earth, I wasn't talking about some quick fix, I mean if we only bred the best horses to get the best foals there wouldn't be need for slaughter.


_Those foals sound like they would come with a higher price tag to begin with..._


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ray MacDonald said:


> In some areas yes! LOL Because I think if I knew everything I'd be murdering people...
> 
> I do understand that there are just to many horses on this earth, I wasn't talking about some quick fix, I mean if we only bred the best horses to get the best foals there wouldn't be need for slaughter.
> 
> ...


If you have such a great love for horses then I think you would understand why it's better that horses get slaughtered then die *slowly and cruelly* by people who were meant to do right by them.

And that is happening *every* single day in this country. We have taken in more abuse cases at our barn then ever. And because of the serious lack of care have lost many.

Anyone that says they love horses could not want them to end their lives so horribly. There are not enough people to adopt them all. There are too many backyard breeders with no knowledge on what they are doing and with our economy so many people have gotten out of horses. 

Slaughter isn't bad if it's done humanely and it can be done humanely. It needs to be better enforced and better laws to protect any animal that goes to a slaughter house.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I think most of us at age 16 were horrified by the idea of horse slaughter, and were willing to crusade to save them all. It is a very idealistic age.
Ray, I am glad that you recognize how fortunate your position in life is, many are not so lucky. 
No one Likes the idea of killing so many horses, but as mentioned here (and in the puppy thread) it is a necessary evil.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I do completely understand why it is necessary because there are too many horses. But I do still firmly believe we can fix it... and if those foals do come a little more expensive maybe they would be taken better care of, you could buy a $100 car or a 20,000 to 50,00 dollar car, which would you take care of better?

And it's just that a lot of them don't do it humanly... They are crammed into small trailers and they fall down, don't get food or water for long periods of time, and when they do get there people don't give a **** about them... 

And I will try to save 'em all!  at least as many as I can (financially)


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_There are Ministry of Transportation (here in Canada) rules as well as DOT (US) restrictions and regulations on the transport of horses. Yes, some people wont abide by the rules, but they would get HEFTY fines. If I remember correctly, there are also rules about this as well but I cant remember what they are off the top of my head. _

_I dunno about anyone else, by my $2500 fifteen year old car means the world to me. No car = hard time getting to work = no riding lessons. Just cause she's old doesnt mean I am going to beat the poop out of her! Betsy is probably not worth much as when I got her, but still. Most people are in the same situation unless they buy a winter beater for that purpose (only because apparently people who grew up around snow cant drive in snow...go figures)._


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I mean if you do buy a little crap car for $100 or one for $2500 which one would you take better care of? And my sister just bought a car not that long ago for I think only $1000? It's a nice little car!

Why can't they drive in snow?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_$2500 is still a cheap car.... Most of the time for that much around here you wont get anything that has less then 200,000 km's on them, and most of the time rough shape. You can get lucky of course, but it still isn't really truely a good car. I got lucky and bought it off my brother who had gotten it from my grandparents. It was low kms, never winter driven as it was in Florida, so the salt has only had a few years to eat away at the car. I've still put at least that amount into repairs on it, so really it is now getting close to a $6000 car. That isn't even considering the insurance on it, or oil changes._

_But it is the same with horse....not all horses have to be expensive to be good. You can get PMU colts that are good for anything you want them to do. You add some training onto them and the now $400 colt is now a $2000 colt. In the end, I think it would be too difficult to stop BYB effectively enough that there wouldn't be any unwanted horses out there to go to slaughter. Some jackbutt is still going to do it because he can. Besides, well bred horses can still have problems. Look at QH's for example with the Lethal White and the HYPP. We had a well bred baby a few years back that had something wrong internally and he peed out of his umbilical cord. Just because a horse has a good pedigree doesn't mean he will be a good horse either. The Earl line of Standardbred's are fast horse, but honestly it seems almost all of his offspring get his nasty temperment.....people keep breeding to this line because it (usually) produces a fast horse._

_Scared. Bad drivers. Dont understand 2 or 4 wheel drive vehicles. Not enough driving experience. Etc etc._


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I mean if you do buy a little crap car for $100 or one for $2500 which one would you take better care of? And my sister just bought a car not that long ago for I think only $1000? It's a nice little car!
> 
> Why can't they drive in snow?


You take good care for both if that is what gets your butt to work everyday.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm gunna stop posting here cuz I don't even know if your getting my point?
Anyway around here you can get a pretty good car for $2000.
And I do and probably will always stand by my opinion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> But I do still firmly believe we can fix it... and if those foals do come a little more expensive maybe they would be taken better care of, you could buy a $100 car or a 20,000 to 50,00 dollar car, which would you take care of better?


I got JJ for the sum total of zero dollars. I adore that horse. He's worth as much or more to me than any of the horses I've paid good money for over the years.

I find it insulting that you would believe those of us who take on a horse for little or nothing would treat them less well than those for whom we've paid a hefty price.

It doesn't work that way. Horses are living, breathing, sentient beings. You can't compare them to an inanimate object like a car. It's like comparing apples to kangaroos.

I take good care of my vehicle as well. Brand new it cost me far less than $20,000. I've had it for 13 years now, and I've spent a lot of money keeping it on the road. So there goes your theory out the window for horses AND vehicles.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Exactly my thoughts Speed Racer. It is insulting.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I'm gunna stop posting here cuz I don't even know if your getting my point?
> 
> And I do and probably will always stand by my opinion.


_I understand your point....it was a pretty easy grasp. _

_Just trying to show you other views and opinions. _


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

sometimes the best horses are the ones that dont cost alot. like 5,000. true they may not have the best confo ever. but for most ppl a cheaper horse is best. most ppl dont want to show. as it so expensive to show. i would love to get my own QH and show in the district but with a baby on the way its already difficult. 
i understand what is being said bout what would you take care more? something that cost $200 or something that costs $30,000. i would take care of both. if its cars. i would drive the cheaper one throughout the week and drive the more expensive one on weekends or special occasions. but thats speaking of cars not horses. horses you have to feed everyday. take care. cars you just put gas in them and with a lil mechanical work and your set.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Kay SR your albert einstein! BTW my mare abby, yeah got her for zero dollars also! And I love her to bits and would never sell her... So we can just drop it the whole convo now that SR and her brilliant mind made everything better...


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Truth hurts huh?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Solon said:


> Truth hurts huh?


Apparently so. 

Teenagers don't like to be told they don't know everything, or that their worldview might be skewed because of their lack of life experience.

The good thing is that she'll most likely grow out of it. I know I did. :wink:


----------



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

So we shold make horse ownership an exclusive club? I have understand as a 16 year old world views are a bit ignorant, but who should decide the floor price. What if a well bred horse turns out to be a dud? Who should over pay for that? You need to realize that these horses weren't bred for slaughter, but that is the only demand. I have seen well bred horses sell for $200 or less at production sales.

Many people that can only afford a cheap vehicle take better care of it than some that can afford to buy high priced vehicles. Why? Because it is of value to them. Same goes for horses. Just because a horse is well bred and high priced doesn't mean it won't be abused or neglected. I know of a horse that was bred by a backyard breeder that has won world chamionships in it's class. 

That being said I know a bunch of people that breed without thinking of consequenses, but your suloution isn't realistic, or would it solve many problems...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

#1. I'm not hurt in anyway shape or form..
#2. I have never said I knew everything cuz I don't and never will know everything...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

THAT'S THE PROBLEM! SLAUGHTER HOUSES AREN'T CLOSELY REGULATED AND NEVER WILL BE! I completely disagree! It's not necassary! And ever thought about how many horses going to slaughter are stolen? Alot of cases the horses are stolen. And don't give me the captive bolt crap that stuns them anyway. Have you seen a real video of it? They get popped in the head by the bolt more that ONCE! to get 'stunned' If you can't afford to euthanize a horse get someone who will shoot it for you for christ sakes! Shooting it is a whole lot quicker than that captive bolt I can assure that. Don't say slaughter is necassary until you put yourself in front of that captive bolt, people. People overpopulate the planet! Why not slaughter humans! Oh wait cause that's unethical, oh yeah Horse slaughter is so much more ethical huh. Just cause I think horse slaughter is unecassary doesn't mean I'm not in reality. Reality is humans are evil. And for the wild horses, I read where they are putting cougars around to reduce the population, A cougar kill is much more necassary than slaughter because slaughter the fright lasts for the days they are enduring to get there, when a cougar chases them it's split decision and adrenaline and endorphines kick in so the horse won't feel the pain as much. Horses are slaughtered because what? There a delicacy to Europe and such places? Sounds pricy. If a horse get's slaughtered why not spread it to third world countries? Cause they are pricy. That's one thing America did do right was ban horse meat.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I completely 100% agree with you!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

And If you REALLY love horses you would realize that horse slaughter is completely inhumane and never will be humane. "Oh, horse slaughter is okay IF it's humane." Well there you go people, horse slaughter isn't humane, so it's not okay. Watch an untame version of horse slaughter and you'd open your eyes people. More than one video I watched the horse had to be popped at least five times or so to be 'stunned' One dude doing the bolting totally missed and hit the horse's side causing it even more pain! If you REALLY loved horses you would find a way to get your horse humanly euthanized.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

You say to watch an uncut version of horse slaughter? My uncle used to work at one of the slaughter houses. I had a brief time period where I believed those videos and hated my uncle. And then he took me to work with him one day. Every horse he put down was a quick kill. Not a single one had to endure "undue pain." And, yes, I cried and couldn't watch and puked my guts out. But I didn't believe those videos anymore. Anyone can make a video and say it's the real thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

As far as slaughtering people... I'm with ya. There are too many people. That's my reasoning behind being pro-abortion and pro-death penalty.
And on the subject of other animals. Should we stop killing cows, chickens, because someone, sonewhaere, might hurt the animal in the process? I mean, cows and chickens can be family pets too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have seen slaughter operations and they don't bother me at all. The goal is to kill the animal with the least amount of stress possible. It's as humane as any activity can be that results in the death of a horse. Mistakes are sometimes made but most of all everyone works to make sure things happen properly. I was also an anti-slaughter teenager but I grew out of it when I became part of the world and quit letting my biases close my eyes to what actually happens.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Katesrider011 if you think slaughter is inhumane, then watching a horse turned out to be "free" in the wild(like so many people are doing these days cause they have no place to bury a horse) and seeing predators attack and kill it... Not fast and certainly not painfree. 
You do realize that PETA and the associated groups with them are the ones making the videos like this? They set things up to look bad because their adjenda is to no longer let ANYONE have pets of any kind from fish to horses or anything in between 
Since you are so against humane slaughter, then maybe you can open up a farm with thousands of acres and take in everyones horses that they can no longer keep due to illness or injury and can't afford to feed a pasture pet. I would rather see someone send a horse to slaughter and know it is dead fast than drop it off in the national forests all over the country to die a slow death from starvation, predators, etc.


----------



## shianne35 (Oct 17, 2010)

I love horses always have. I've seen horses so starved they had to be put down, those who were still among the living....it's not a pretty sight. 
stop to consider, if someone can not afford to feed and take care of their horse do you honestly think they have the $$$ to pay for the hole to be dug (that is providing they have enough room on their property...there's laws on that) then pay for the vet call to come out and that in itself does not always go smoothly, that's not a pretty sight either.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

And this is why I have no hope for humanity.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

But it's whatever, it's not like I'll ever be able to stop it worldwide. But it's not coming back to the usa if I can help it. Oh yeah and I'm sure peta sets that up, they train the horse to fall over and bleed after it's been popped several times, Riiiigghhhtt.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yeah maybe someone's uncle did work at one of the tamer slaughter houses, doesn't mean every other slaughterhouse is the same way.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> And this is why I have no hope for humanity.


It's cute how you think insulting people will get you somewhere. Maybe someday when you grow up you'll realize people are allowed to have different opinions, and no army of brats screaming names is going to prevent people from feeling the way they do.

My favorite part of the anti-slaughter group is that they have all of the answers, but nobody knows what the question is.

And as for cost, you're dreaming - there will ALWAYS be abusive psychopaths in this world. Have none of you heard of the 100 Arabian rescue? 100 high blooded, expensive and wellbred animals left to starve and rot to death. An expensive horse can be neglected and abused just as easily as a cheap one - people who are sick enough to do these types of things do NOT have any regard for money, and often times are so stricken with mental illness they can't even understand what they're doing wrong.

Death and abuse will always be a part of this world - it's foolish and denial if you actually believe otherwise.

*katesrider011 *- I sincerely hope you're a vegan - otherwise I have a whole slew of nasty names to call YOU for for all the injustices and suffering you're inflicting on the cows, chickens and pigs of this world.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Oh yeah maybe someone's uncle did work at one of the tamer slaughter houses, doesn't mean every other slaughterhouse is the same way.


Having been involved with meat processing for most of my adult life I can tell you that there is no such thing as a "tamer" slaughterhouse.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Having been involved with meat processing for most of my adult life I can tell you that there is no such thing as a "tamer" slaughterhouse.


That's sad to work at a place like that. Can you not get a better job?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It's cute how you think insulting people will get you somewhere. Maybe someday when you grow up you'll realize people are allowed to have different opinions, and no army of brats screaming names is going to prevent people from feeling the way they do.
> 
> 
> 
> *katesrider011 *- I sincerely hope you're a vegan - otherwise I have a whole slew of nasty names to call YOU for for all the injustices and suffering you're inflicting on the cows, chickens and pigs of this world.


It's kind of funny how you said you thought insulting people will get You nowhere, yet you consider harsh words to say about me if I weren't a vegan.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, okay. Yall are probably right about the sick and neglected horses going there. But they do check the horses to make sure they aren't reportedly stolen right?


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Most auction houses I've worked with have a system in place to check that the horses sold through them are not stolen. The slaughterhouse my uncle worked at also had a similar system, to ensure that the horses were being brought in by the real owners.
Unfortunately, unless the horse is microchipped or the theft is reported immediately to local authorities, there isn't a real easy way to say whether a horse has been stolen or not. 'Least not one that I've heard of.



Katesrider011 said:


> Oh yeah maybe someone's uncle did work at one of the tamer slaughter houses, doesn't mean every other slaughterhouse is the same way.


And just because some slaughter houses mistreat their animals, doesn't mean every other one does as well.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> That's sad to work at a place like that. Can you not get a better job?


It's not sad at all. Somebody has to do it. I don't work there anymore but it never bothered me and I fekt pretty good about doing my job so that people could eat the safest food in the world. I would rather take a junky, unwanted horse and turn it into meat that someone can buy to feed thier family than see it shot and dumped in a hole or neglected until it dies.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay. Economic lesson for the horse meat should be spread across 3rd world/starving nations but not ever allow back into the USA.
When the supply of the horse meat goes down, the price will go up. (Note horse MEAT, not horses, this is only after processed) The higher the price, the more of a 'delicacy' it is. The less likely anyone will ever want to fork out the money to give it away to a starving nation. Yes, it takes money to feed those countries, you can't just go donate meat and expect it to get somewhere without a crap load of work and money behind it to get it there safely without spoiling. And even if does get there I wont get into what really happens in those countries when supplies are handed over to be distributed by the people there.

And what else is that lower supply/higher price doing? Oh right, having criminals going and killing peoples horses in their own private fields. There was a case of that in Florida wasn't there?

So by the USA banning slaughter and horse meat, it made the situation way worse.

And also, I spend a lot of time in Fort MacLeod. I'm assuming that if you anti-slaughter people really know your stuff and believe the trash videos you'd have heard of this slaughter house. Last time I was there, there were happy and nickering horses looking for scratches and treats. Yeah, stressed. 
This place also does cattle. But they aren't "pretty" or "majestic" and no one writes novels about the love of a cow.

I also spend a lot of time at the Canada/USA border. Nope, never once saw a double decker full of horse. It's also a lot harder to transport livestock across the border than its made out. And yes I am aware of how to smuggle. And I have also spent enough time on back roads around the border to know how many border patrol trucks and helicopters are really out there. So yeah, good luck with all those stolen horses, odds are they aren't going north.

So thats my 2-cents,
Sincerely, a person who is in uni full time, works, still takes care of and loves my horse and will still support the largest "kill-buyer" in these areas. Because he is in it for the horse as a species, not the individuals.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay maybe Canada is humane, but I don't trust that Mexico's is humane.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Okay maybe Canada is humane, but I don't trust that Mexico's is humane.


So why did your bleeding heart buddies work so hard to get the well-regulated plants in the U.S. closed down?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> So why did your bleeding heart buddies work so hard to get the well-regulated plants in the U.S. closed down?


I was thinking the exact same thing. You cannot control another country, and all you accomplished by getting horse slaughter banned in the US is to ensure a really long, really crappy trailer ride to another country where they DON'T have rules and regulations on slaughter. If they're lucky, they get to come up to Canada. Horse slaughter didn't go anywhere - the activists just made it a LOT more grueling then it ever had to be for them.


----------

